# New from JAI Moonbus overhead lighting



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

New from JAI is an overhead lighting kit for cabin and cockpit lighting which will be offered both blue green and white glows will include a red film to give it a red glow for the cockpit area. Also in the near future will be a set of resin engine nozzles with resin attachment.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Great news Gil! This will definitely improve an already classic model.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Finally, something I can use in my Randy Cooper shuttlecraft!


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

This was sent to me by one of my customer which includes the red tint for the cockpit


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup: does it come with instructions or suggestions where to run the wiring and can you glue the roof arches onto this material?


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This looks very cool! Want both the lighting and the engine bells!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you sand off the molded in lighting fixtures molded into the roof, the EL sheet will fit against the roof with the bows on top to lock it in! The window boxes will fit as well, and it will clear the bulkheads without any tampering or sanding on the bulkheads. 

More pictures will be coming sometime this weekend. 

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is an early shot of the lighting:


















This is early on in the build, the window frames are simply fitted in and the roof is not fastened down.









I played around with the cargo too. the labels are from henry at TSDS








These decals are in the TSDS moonbus sheet:








Steve


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Tim H. said:


> Nice :thumbsup: does it come with instructions or suggestions where to run the wiring and can you glue the roof arches onto this material?


I do have a basic instruction on placement of the electronics but I will add different ways for the modeler to install the power for the ship.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

steve123 said:


> Here is an early shot of the lighting:


man those red lights are pretty sexy. I might be getting a case of moonbus fever...

Nice work Steve.


----------



## richlen2 (Apr 2, 2009)

Gil. THis is great! Hope to see you again at the Hobby Show in Milford next Sunday! Rich


----------

